# Away for a few days



## Guest (Mar 1, 2001)

Hi All,After fighting a bad cold for a few days, I am now going to be away until Monday.Any questions outstanding I will get to on my return.Many thanksMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Now I'm back







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Welcome back Mike.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

Hope you're feeling better, Mike!


----------

